# "Service Engine Soon" light on a 07 pathfinder



## sarvnaz123 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a 2007 pathfinder that has the "service engine soon" light coming on for me 2 times already after only driving 5000 miles between the 2 incidents (throwing the code P0455). Took it to the dealer, and both times he told me the vent control valve, attached to the evap canister was clogged with mudd and needed cleaning. We live on a dirt road and do a lot of off roading in the mountains. I know this will be a recurring problem for me. Can anyone tell me where this vent control valve is located, and how it can be cleaned and checked?

Thanks


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

hummm i will give this shot.. i ahve sentre 2004.. it located driver side rear wheel.. or if you follow gas pipe..not pass mid of car on the left side.. mine was attacted to breather tube for the gas pipe line.. i tried cleaning it with wd40.. worked for a month.. 
dealer price $150.00. can;t find aftermarket.. its a dealer item.. car wreckages..but 2007 even with my 2004 i can;t find it..good luck..


----------



## amazindb8882 (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you noticed any issues with you fuel gauge at the same time as this light, or your DTE going blank. I have an 06 Pathfinder and I am dealing with the well known faulty fuel sender unit issue, it causes my SES light to come off and on at different times, especially when I am below 1/2 a tank of fuel


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

i hope these pics help..

Index of /car/Maxima_A32_docs/EC-engine_control

http://www.lyberty.com/car/Maxima_A32_docs/EC-engine_control/NTB00-085a.pdf

here is the offical site.. but you have to pay as a member to view.. BS man!!!
Nissan Publications


----------

